# 20mm Maxle Loosens During Ride



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

I haven't heard anyone having problems with this but thought I'd ask. My 20mm maxle on my Reba XX 29er fork comes loose sometimes during rough rides. I've got the clamp adjusted such that its pretty hard to close the lever, but it still comes loose occasionally. Am I just being a wuss and need to tighten the hell out of the clamp?


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

There is a pre-load feature that is independent of how tight you screw in the axle, which requires a 3 allen wrench, I think, that you insert in the hole in the clamp in the interior of the axle. That might be the reason you are having a problem.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Right, I've adjusted the preload such that its pretty hard to close the lever, but wheel still comes loose. Just wondering if everyone else has to have it that tight.


----------



## ang (Nov 25, 2010)

*Maxle Light Lever Tension Adjustment*



edley said:


> There is a pre-load feature that is independent of how tight you screw in the axle, which requires a 3 allen wrench, I think, that you insert in the hole in the clamp in the interior of the axle. That might be the reason you are having a problem.


I'm having problem with the front 20mm Maxle Light on a Lyrik loosens during ride and I think the level tension is too light. How do you adjust the pre-load? I searched for the instruction on the Lyrik user manual but it only mentions to adjust the quick release lock nut 

Thanks.


----------



## tenbsmith (Dec 31, 2004)

I assume there is no damage to Maxle or drop-outs. Bent drop-out?

Would be interesting to compare difficulty of closure with other Maxle users. My 15mm thru axle is not very hard to close and never comes undone during a ride.

Further diagnosis could involve using a new/different wheel/maxle to see if the problem persists. 

Never new the pre-load on Maxles was adjustable... good to know. Wonder if the same is true for 15mm thru axles.



You might test it by borrowing a different/new Maxle from someone


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

tenbsmith said:


> Never new the pre-load on Maxles was adjustable... good to know. Wonder if the same is true for 15mm thru axles.


 Most 15mm Thru Axles have an adjustment for the nut on the other side of the fork. You 'index' the nut to position the lever in the correct position when proper locking force is applied. The axle is very loose on these before flipping the lever into the locked position.

A Maxle is tightened to the proper level by turning the assembly to the desired tightness, then the lever is used to lock the axle into the position to prevent it coming loose. The tension on the lever is adjustable via the 3mm hex inside the center of the axle at the lever.


----------



## Icey101 (Jan 15, 2012)

Mine comes loose every 2-3 rides. I ride through very rocky areas though, so it might be faster than others have an issue with. I have tightened the tension hex once, and will try to tightened it a bit more. Right now its approaching the point of needing two hands to lock it down though.


----------



## paulrb02 (Aug 3, 2009)

2010 Reba XX 29er here. Mine has started to come loose too. I really tightened it down a few weeks ago and I haven't had any problems yet, but I did put alot of force on it.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I have an '09 Team Reba fork w/20mm. I do not clamp it down super tight and it never comes loose. Last week I did 5 laps of endurance racing in Western MD. My headset ended up with a bit of play in it but nuttin else came loose.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

*RockShox Reba RLT Ti 20mm Maxle-lite*

I've been riding my new bike build for 3 months now with this fork and every time I ride, this maxle comes loose. I've adjusted the preload numerous times with no luck. I called RockShox yesterday to voice my concerns, and that this was being talked about here on MTBR and the tech says to me " we make millions of these axles, a handful of guys with a few issues isn't significant". That was comforting to hear. I'm still not sure what the solution is. On a side note, I talked to the good folks at Hope Technologies USA in Texas about some new hubs for my Sun Ringle' Charger Expert wheels and mentioned this problem with them, and they said they were having issues with customers using this 20mm axle with their hubs and blaming the loosening on their hubs, which obviously wasn't the problem. They say the 20mm maxle lite is not stiff enough and flexes too much, hence the loosening. They started producing a steel 20mm axle to replace the maxle lite and said the problem was solved. They no longer make the steel one.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

My Hope 20mm TA is rock solid, but I am using a Manitou fork. Not sure the difference in forks, but that sucks to hear about RockShox and their shtty attitude towards the "handful of insignificant" customers.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I experienced this problem to & only on super rough trails. I've tighten down the axle harder each time it has come loose, with the last time being pretty darn hard & that seems to have taken care of the axle coming loose. So I guess the bottom line is when you think you got it tight just go it bit harder on the lever. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BullSCit (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm having the same problem with my 20mm Maxle on my 2012 RS 29er Revelation DP. I have the preload like others do, where it is getting to need two hands to flip the handle back, and I am tightening the axle so hard that I am afraid that I am going to damage the slotted part of the axle where the skewer interacts when tightening. Is there any kind of email address for RS / SRAM? I tried finding one, but to no avail.


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

I have the same problem with a 2011 reba RLT TI. I have tried locktite and such and no help. I just out of habit now everytime I stop I check it. Seems to come loose maybe every other ride depending on how many downhills. My stupid fork legs are off set too. Had to re-dish the front wheel so it would be centered. Tried to warranty it and after the 3rd offset fork lowers they sent me I said screw it and just re-dished the wheel so I could be done with it. Never found the solution for the loosening maxle.


----------



## BullSCit (Mar 26, 2004)

I do the same. Pretty much at the end of any somewhat rocky downhill, I check the Maxle to see if it has loosened up. I am getting so used to it, that I can tell by just the way it handles on any kind of turn if it has loosened up. I can't believe this is just an isolated problem for bigger riders. I'm not huge or anything (6'3" 200 lbs), and don't ride that rough of terrain, so I wouldn't expect this to happen so easily. It seems to me like I am running out of thread, because it ramps up in tightness almost instantly, with no real ability to get it much tighter. I have an Industry9 Enduro 20mm hub up front, anyone have the same?


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

BullSCit said:


> . Is there any kind of email address for RS / SRAM? I tried finding one, but to no avail.


Contact | SRAM


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

BullSCit said:


> I do the same. Pretty much at the end of any somewhat rocky downhill, I check the Maxle to see if it has loosened up. I am getting so used to it, that I can tell by just the way it handles on any kind of turn if it has loosened up. I can't believe this is just an isolated problem for bigger riders. I'm not huge or anything (6'3" 200 lbs), and don't ride that rough of terrain, so I wouldn't expect this to happen so easily. It seems to me like I am running out of thread, because it ramps up in tightness almost instantly, with no real ability to get it much tighter. I have an Industry9 Enduro 20mm hub up front, anyone have the same?


I am 6' at 195 lbs running a hope 20mm hub up front. I can't imagine it would be the hub causing it. Are you fork lowers off set? Does your tire align in the brake arch or is it to one side more than the other? I am wondering if my off set fork legs are causing it.


----------



## paulrb02 (Aug 3, 2009)

I marked mine with a paint pen. I can look down while riding and check to make sure its all good. Of course after I did this, I haven't had it come loose on me again.


----------



## brado (May 13, 2010)

Mine & my wifes both tend to loosen up. Reba's w/ 20 mm maxle. Some lube on the threads helps.


----------



## cornice6 (Aug 23, 2007)

I recently experienced this on my RLT Ti fork. I will try the advice given above (lube, tighten some more, etc.) and see what happens. I did contact SRAM and all they told me was to bring it to my LBS and have them look at it.


----------



## BullSCit (Mar 26, 2004)

I never did update, but I lubed mine up, and haven't had to tighten it since (probably 1000 miles of riding since). Thanks for the good hint, as it makes my riding much nicer not having to worry and have to stop to tighten this up.


----------

